# OH MY! This is so exciting!



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Haha, this probably isn't as exciting for those of you who have had bettas for a long time, and those real EXSPERTS, but the betta that I got from walmart and I thought was sick and depressed...I just found a bubble nest! I've only had 2 bettas and this is the first bubble nest I've had...I've heard that this means he is happy...but I've also heard it just means he is ready to mate...so should I get him a female mate? Wow...I just found it and I'm like " I have to go tell my friends on Fish Forums! " lol...the weird thing is he never moves, and seems so unhappy and my other betta who never stops moving, and seems very happy hasn't built one...huh...this is so exciting!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

same thing happened to me (excpt the walmart part) with my first betta. One day i found a nest in his tank then a few weeks later a found another 1 when i relocated him. Also getting a female tankmate for your male could result in easily 200 betta fry and aslo it is best to keep the male and female apart but in veiw and feed them live food in order to build up the desire to breed and to make them as health as possible. THen when they are both ready you have to put them in a breeding tank and remove the female after the breeding is over and the male will stay and watch the eggs. If you don't want 200 baby bettas you could cull them(humanly euthinize the unwanted fry) and keep only a couple(sry if i missed a few details of breeding). But overall it's very time consuming work


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

oh happy day good for you! to breed bettas you need to keep the female in a breeder box for about a week until theres a little white thing sticking out of her anus and she is fat with eggs and flares at the male(with her gills) the release her and they should start swimming together and the male wraps himself around the female to get her eggs out then the male suck the eggs into his mouth and spits them into the nest and the female eats any eggs left behind of course at this stage you should take the female out the the eggs will hatch in 24-36 hours,depending on the temperature.when the fry hatch they will feed of their youlk sacks for a day or so then they will start eating liquifry or soemthing. over the next few days cover the top with plastic wrap poked with small air holes to prevent chilling,as the labaynth organ is developing.then after about 2-3 weeks move the male(or fry) to a seprate tank when the get about 1" move all the males away to separate tanks.so thats how you breed bettas if anyone has anything elese to add tell me

and i guess fish boy and i just explaned everything


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

FishBoy~
Thanks for the info, yeah I thought about only keeping one or 2 fry...but I get so attatched to them, and then cant stand to euthanize them...so I just wont bother...Thanks though!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Solar ton~ Thanks for all the help, but that sounds like a lot of work...and I dont have ANY space for all those bettas, I'm so bummed, I think it would be fun...have you ever bred them?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

no and i dont want to cause i wouldnt find them a good home you can probally sell them to people on the web who you know will take care of them


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah I would, but I pobably wouldn't get them all good homes....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Honestly, if you don't have the time or space to feed at least 50 fry that are seperated, then don't breed bettas. Find another fish like convicts or a livebearing fish. Bettas are very time consuming and not for everybody.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

if your rich then hell go for it lol


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I know they are hard to breed, that's why I'm not going too. The only fish I have breed is guppies, so that shows how much exsperiance I have...haha.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

lol, I'm far from rich! :grin:


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

so am i but im gonna get a job at petsmart lol and get paid like 14 dollars an hour ill work 6 days a week for 4 hours and ill be rich as hell


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

lol! Do you know how old you have to be to work at petsmart?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i think 16 or 15


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Lucky for you. I am trying to breed my bettas and my male wont even blow a single bubble, it is making me disappointed.Oh well I am giving him 'till the end of the weekend before I use another male.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

solar-ton said:


> so am i but im gonna get a job at petsmart lol and get paid like 14 dollars an hour ill work 6 days a week for 4 hours and ill be rich as hell


They pay that... I highly doubt it


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

the manager told me that lol


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I would get a job at a pet store...but I live in the middle of nowhere pretty much and I dont have a ride to and from work...so yeah...just thought I might say that.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Aww I'm sorry about your male. I saw your post about it...I wonder why he won't make one...thats so weird...


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I would get a job at a petstore but I'm too young


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

I just turned 15 and you have to be 15 to get a job where i live...yippee! I am dissappointed that he wont make a nest because I was hoping to keep a male from his spawn since he was my first betta ever ever. But I think he wont make a nest because he is too old and not interested.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Why not try getting him a different female that he might like better? And I think at the petco or Petsmart where I live you have to be at least 16...so that's a no for me! lol.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah...I think I am just going to get a larger female and a smaller male and see how that works.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

how about getting them at the same size lol


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

ya know...I am so lost and confused with this whole process...just let me do what I think is best...


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

nope...no nest...and I let Jing out in the same tank with him last night...and then put jing back in the glass chimney before I went to bed. Chao nearly had a heart attack and darted around the tank if Jing got close to him...


----------

